# Highly recommended!



## tonfarben (29. April 2002)

<h1>Check this out!</h1>
<p>Damit arbeite ich schon lang, es ist <b>freeware</b> und open-source! Ihr könnt also auch Toolz entwickeln! Echt das beste Musikprogramm der Welt!</p>
Buzzmachines.com <b>hier klicken!</b>
<p> Wollt ihr Wavedateien mixen, bearbeiten, mit Effekten versehen, Songs arrangieren, eigene Sounds synthetisieren und alles realtime und gleichzeitig und und? Geht alles damit... Die Site hat auch eine astreine Hilfe (in Englisch leider).
</p>
<p>Ich weiß, hier ist kein Platz für Werbung, es ist aber auch kein kommerzielles Programm, sondern vielleicht eine Hilfe für alle Sounddesigner.</p> :]


----------



## goela (30. April 2002)

Ich saugs mir mal (28MB! ) und teste es! Kommentar folgt!


----------



## tonfarben (30. April 2002)

<p>of the interface!</p><p>
Das sieht echt ungewohnt aus am Anfang, da es auf Tracker-Basis (jaja, wie früher mit Atari und Amiga:] ) basiert und mit GFX nix am Hut hat,<br> was ich pers. gut finde, schließlich ist es kein GFX-prog. </p>


----------

